# Five. Ten's



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm considering returning these shoes that I just recently purchased. It feels like there might be a bit too much play with the gaps between the gums of the shoe.









I don't ride SPD and I am considering getting some Low Impact Five. Ten shoes.
My question is, how are they on a hot day?
I live on the Central Coast of California, and we get some mild weather in the 70s and 80s. I'll certainly be riding during this summertime, and it can get up to the 90s and low 100s in some areas. I've got some Smartwool socks and a few other running socks that have good ventilation that helps protect from sweaty-swamp foot. But how do these hold up?
I've got some Straitline platform pedals on my bike. Feel like I should just state that.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The 5-10 shoes are great.
I have a couple pairs of Impact Low.
Haven't really had a problems with them being too hot, but I tend to not ride much when it gets over 90.
Proper socks when it gets hot outside is going to be important with any shoe.
The padding on the Impacts is very thick, yet light weight, and seems to vent pretty well.
I like em so much, I actually bought a second pair for work shoes.
The stiff sole supports are great after a long day walking around on tile/concrete in the bike shop.
I should add that my feet don't really get hot like some peoples do, so YMMV.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

savagemann said:


> The 5-10 shoes are great.
> I have a couple pairs of Impact Low.
> Haven't really had a problems with them being too hot, but I tend to not ride much when it gets over 90.
> Proper socks when it gets hot outside is going to be important with any shoe.
> ...


Last night, before your response, I decided I would get them. I appreciate the extra insight.
My feet do not tend to be the kind that sweat a whole lot, so I don't think it will be a big problem. I have plenty of smartwool socks, and from what I have heard and from experience, those fight off sweat.

I thought a little more about riding in the 90s, and I realized I'll probably just have down days when it gets like that. It tends to stay cooler on the coastal areas, it is just inland that gets really hot.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool deal.
I wear wool socks year round.
I have super thin ones for hot days, and thick ones for when it is cold and or wet, and other varying thicknesses for mild climates.
Wool socks are the best!!!! My feet never get stinky when I wear em. 

I live inland, and it can get pretty hot here in the Bay Area. 
It's not uncommon for it get get above 100 in the middle of summer.
Thats why all my buddies and I have stocked up on good light systems, since we do most of our riding in summer during the evenings.

Let us know how you like the 5-10's.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Regularly riding in 100* weather here in Austin, rocking the high-top Rennies that were on Chainlove a few years back...don't notice them to be too hot, and they are overbuilt high top skate style shoes...
That being said, they just saw their last ride and some Spitfires showed up here over the weekend.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice.
I just wish they made their whole lineup of shoes in size 14.
I really want a pair of spitfires.
They only have select models in 14 though......= (


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

savagemann said:


> Cool deal.
> I wear wool socks year round.
> I have super thin ones for hot days, and thick ones for when it is cold and or wet, and other varying thicknesses for mild climates.
> Wool socks are the best!!!! My feet never get stinky when I wear em.
> ...


A few years back I stocked up on a dozen Smartwool socks, and they are all still worn by me. Got a couple of other brands too. They really are helpful.

And I'll let you know how they are. Either returning them today or tomorrow.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

savagemann said:


> Nice.
> I just wish they made their whole lineup of shoes in size 14.
> I really want a pair of spitfires.
> They only have select models in 14 though......= (


have you checked out Vans' Gravel? og skate style but 5.10 sticky. it's their mtb flat pedal shoe not their Warner spud shoe. same price..


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Got some Freerider 5 10s, going to see how they are. They had some really bad ratings on the reviews, but there were only three written up. I've disagreed with reviews before, but I hope I didn't make a mistake on these. I didn't get the Impact ones because they didn't have size 12 in stock and I felt like being impatient.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Love my freeriders. Absolutely no complaints.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> Love my freeriders. Absolutely no complaints.


That's good to hear. I just went on a ride with them and enjoyed them so much that I doubled back up the hill I came down and did it again. I only intended to do a short ride, but it became a little bit longer. They really do grip amazingly upon my Straitline pedals.

You should write up a review on them in the review section to bring up the rating on them so that people interested in 5 10 shoes are not automatically dissuaded from purchasing them. I know I will be writing one in a few more rides time.

Here's a link to make it easier 
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/shoes/fiveten/freerider/prd_455646_144crx.aspx


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

ehigh said:


> I'm considering returning these shoes that I just recently purchased. It feels like there might be a bit too much play with the gaps between the gums of the shoe.


Are those Inov8s?


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

im very happy with the freeriders. i have about 5 rides in them. you have to lift your foot off the pedals to re-position them. 

has anyone tried the Vans Gravel shoe? id like to get my girlfriend a good platform pedal shoe that arent as thick as the 5.10s...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

TRAUMAhead said:


> Are those Inov8s?


Yeah, they are. They're great shoes in my opinion, I just didn't like the fit on the pedal. That much should have initially been obvious because of the gaps on them.


bigfruits said:


> im very happy with the freeriders. i have about 5 rides in them. you have to lift your foot off the pedals to re-position them.
> 
> has anyone tried the Vans Gravel shoe? id like to get my girlfriend a good platform pedal shoe that arent as thick as the 5.10s...


I haven't tried the Gravel shoe, but you should write a review on your 5 10 Freerider shoes. 
They have a 1.5/5 on here, and it would be great to have more informative reviews so the 1.5 doesn't dissuade people. The only problem I see possible with mine is the stitching coming undone, but I believe that is covered under warranty. 
I'm going to write up my review somewhat soon, once I have more rides in.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

bigfruits said:


> im very happy with the freeriders. i have about 5 rides in them. you have to lift your foot off the pedals to re-position them.
> 
> has anyone tried the Vans Gravel shoe? id like to get my girlfriend a good platform pedal shoe that arent as thick as the 5.10s...


me.about 5 mos & love 'em! use Impacts also. Use the Vans just as much. switch from full sus trail to dj 4X bike to skate longboards! no worries. Really light shoe. I almost went with another pair of 510s, the freeriders but took a chance on these. Not quite the support/stiffness as a pair of Impacts but i feel more versatile than the Freeriders. plus ol skool plain classic Vans style. yes, they're sticky. don't remember what they call the compound they use.


----------



## kooshbal (Nov 8, 2010)

*love the 5-10 Sam Hills*

I have tried trail shoes and spds and I really like the Sam Hills. They stick and food stays planted and when I have to hike a bike I dont have to worry about rocks wedged in the bottom. Buy the right tool/apparrel for the job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

ehigh said:


> You should write up a review on them in the review section to bring up the rating ...[/url]


Will do. I think i originally planned to after I had a few rides in, just slipped my mind.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

kooshbal said:


> I have tried trail shoes and spds and I really like the Sam Hills. They stick and food stays planted and when I have to hike a bike I dont have to worry about rocks wedged in the bottom. Buy the right tool/apparrel for the job.:thumbsup:


Definitely. My friend rides in som vans that are so old that the grips on the bottom are completely smoothed out. I'm sure he'll buy a new pair soon, at least I hope he does. I had heard that the Sam Hill shoes were just Impact ones that had been colored differently. Does anyone know whether this is fact or jus a rumor?



Tim-H said:


> Will do. I think i originally planned to after I had a few rides in, just slipped my mind.


Can't blame you, I had to write it down on a sticky note to remember. I sure have a lot of sticky notes sitting around.


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

The Impact low and Sam Hill and very similar. They have the exact same sole on them. The only difference is the outer materials that the shoe is made from and the Sam Hill has a higher ankle guard just by a few cm. Personally I like the look of the Hill's a lot better.


----------



## rick88 (Sep 10, 2010)

At my local shuttle mountain, pretty much 1 out of 2 DH riders is on five tens. Everyone i have talked to loves them but say they take a while to get used to. Mainly when they take a foot off and then put it back on the pedal it is so grippy that it's hard to adjust your foot placement if you don't get it right when you put your foot back on. My experience is limited to trying on a buddies shoes and riding a parking lot but I could definitely feel that is had much more grip than my skate shoes.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My 5.10 Freeriders stink after a ride, but never get soggy with sweat, in recent 90+F SoCal weather. The only time they get uncomfortable is when they fill up with sand, gravel, thorns, and other bits of nature. I wear NLZwear socks with them. They usually lose the smell for the next ride, after airing them out overnight.

I'm getting the Karvers when these die.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> My 5.10 Freeriders stink after a ride, but never get soggy with sweat, in recent 90+F SoCal weather. The only time they get uncomfortable is when they fill up with sand, gravel, thorns, and other bits of nature. I wear NLZwear socks with them. They usually lose the smell for the next ride, after airing them out overnight.
> 
> I'm getting the Karvers when these die.


I usually leave mine outside at night and spray them with some antibacterial stuff the next day.
I do notice that more of the trail ends up inside of them compared to my nike running shoes, but I definitely enjoy the grip more.
You should write up a review on what you think of them. They had a rather bad rep for a while.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have recently gone back to flats and am real interested in the 5 10's. Just can't decide which one. Almost every shoe I had for awhile was black, so not really wanting the Impact's. Looking more at the Baron, Sam Hill's, Grey Freerider's, and the Tennie's. Any thoughts on the differences in these guys? I'm kinda leaning towards the Tennie's, then I waffle.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I recommend the Karvers. They have a sole that seems better shaped to grip the pedals (like the Impact; Freeriders are flat like skate shoes) and have a more durable build overall. Only $20 more, but you get a much longer lasting shoe and more grip and protection. Easy to clean--I wet it with a hose, hit it with a soapy brush real quick, and rinse with a hose again. Less crap gets inside and the annoying pricker thingees don't have much to stick to. More ankle support too, for those odd rear tire first landings off of 5'+ drops in which you can't use much of your upper body to absorb the impact.

This is what the Freerider looks like after a day out in SoCal trails in the summer sometimes. Notice the hole my toe blew out in the left shoe (counts as tearing and not eligible for warranty). Compared to a set of Karvers after a quick rinse.

Can get them on sale at HucknRoll using a $20 off $100 coupon. HnR only has the blue ones (newest model), but the red ones look cool.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I would recommend Karvers. I like my freeriders a lot, but the Karver has some obvious advantages.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> I recommend the Karvers. They have a sole that seems better shaped to grip the pedals (like the Impact; Freeriders are flat like skate shoes) and have a more durable build overall. Only $20 more, but you get a much longer lasting shoe and more grip and protection. Easy to clean--I wet it with a hose, hit it with a soapy brush real quick, and rinse with a hose again. Less crap gets inside and the annoying pricker thingees don't have much to stick to. More ankle support too, for those odd rear tire first landings off of 5'+ drops in which you can't use much of your upper body to absorb the impact.
> 
> This is what the Freerider looks like after a day out in SoCal trails in the summer sometimes. Notice the hole my toe blew out in the left shoe (counts as tearing and not eligible for warranty). Compared to a set of Karvers after a quick rinse.
> 
> Can get them on sale at HucknRoll using a $20 off $100 coupon. HnR only has the blue ones (newest model), but the red ones look cool.


Hey, check that out...two Ninja's in a row!!! So I guess most don't think of the Tennies much. I just started laughing when I saw those pics. Those Freeriders are hurting. The Karver's look so damn heavy, but some say it is a "good" kind of heavy, I suppose. I really like the red Karver's, and they match my 26er, but I can't find them.
Are the Baron's basically Freeriders, and any thoughts on the Shimano AM45.

Looks like if I can't find the red K's, I'll just have to get the blues. damn...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Tennie? That has a non-mtb specific sole. It's C4 and not S1. Not sure what the difference is, but I'd call up Five Ten to ask if I were you. Their site just says it's made for climbing. Maybe they'll know who sells the older model Karvers.

Baron seems to be just another color/fabric/cut scheme that has the general shape/design of the Freerider. The Blk/Grey has mesh in all the black areas, more suitable for high breathability (XC riding). The others are perforated leather. There's probably close to a dozen different styles by now.

On a, not so accurate in this weight range, digital bathroom scale, a pair of karver's weighed in at 2.2 lbs for the pair. Pair of very worn Impact lows 2.0 lbs. Freerider Blk/Grey 1.8 lbs. Impact Highs are reported to be 727g, Impact Low 510g, and Freerider 409g per shoe. The Karvers don't look much bulkier than the Impact Lows. On closer inspection, it is an Impact Low, with a higher inner ankle flap and a lace cover.

Not sure about the other models, but if you want your Five Tens to last a while, don't wear them casually. Their soles get worn down fast from just walking, especially the ones made for just gripping pedals (and I assume ones made for gripping skateboards, rocks or whatever else).


----------



## toyotachaos (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a pair of the Karvers and recommend them as a DH and Freeride shoe. For everyday trail riding something like the Barons would be better. 

Has anyone tried the new Vans Gravel shoe? It is supposed to have a similar rubber compound to the 5.10's.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

toyotachaos said:


> I have a pair of the Karvers and recommend them as a DH and Freeride shoe. For everyday trail riding something like the Barons would be better.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Vans Gravel shoe? It is supposed to have a similar rubber compound to the 5.10's.


My friend should be getting a pair soon, I'll let you know what he thinks of them.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Also, anyone knows the weight on these Vans Gravel shoes?

I have the low impacts 5.10 but only used it once. Works perfect when descending but I ride more xc type of riding which has a lot of long steep climbs and the impacts are just way too heavy for what I need them. So I use vans like shoes but I'm looking for a pair that has a harder & lighter sole, (300-350 grams/pair) than your casual vans shoes.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm pretty damn frustrated with FiveTen. I left an email with their customer service a week or two ago and haven't heard a peep from them. I left another one recently and still haven't heard. I looked all over for their phone number, which you can't find easily, but when I did find a number for their customer service, I get a recording saying it is an "incorrect number or code". Frustrating and irritating. I may just move on to another brand.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

smokehouse4444 said:


> I'm pretty damn frustrated with FiveTen. I left an email with their customer service a week or two ago and haven't heard a peep from them. I left another one recently and still haven't heard. I looked all over for their phone number, which you can't find easily, but when I did find a number for their customer service, I get a recording saying it is an "incorrect number or code". Frustrating and irritating. I may just move on to another brand.


Contact Joel @ 909-798-4222 x829
[email protected]

This is the contact information for the rep that responded to me.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the heads up. I just talked to him...really nice guy. Begins to get frustrating when you have to try so hard just to ask a quick question. Just didn't want to spend a hundred bucks and one month later have something in a style/color that I *really* want come out. He's going to look into a few things and give me a shout back. Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

smokehouse4444 said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up. I just talked to him...really nice guy. Begins to get frustrating when you have to try so hard just to ask a quick question. Just didn't want to spend a hundred bucks and one month later have something in a style/color that I *really* want come out. He's going to look into a few things and give me a shout back. Again, thanks for the info.


Every day is a fashion day!

Honestly, I can see being pissed over color on a $2k frame, or a product (shoe) failure, but that was a lot of frustration over a shoe color!

Good luck, hope he can help ya....:thumbsup:


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol: Nah man, not like, "I'm gonna slice my wrists I'm so done with this" kind of frustrated. Just some slight grumpiness. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

5-10 high tops. 2 years of usage. Grip is 2nd to none.
However, the lace loops are weak, crap design. I've had to resort to using a metal scribe to
make new holes, to run the laces through the uppers, in order to continue using these shoes.

Why not implement a "toe cap" as well?? Steel, aluminum, or ABS. Having 13.5 claws makes me an easy candidate for toe strikes.

Been eyeing these....

http://www.skechers.com/style/76760/work-soft-stride-dexter/bbk


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Actually, he asked me if I had any suggestions. I would love to see a Karver-type shoe built very tough around the toes and edges, with a flap over the strings and stealth rubber, but with a much cooler upper design for those in really hot weather areas. I ride regularly in 100+ degree heat, but rarely ride through water. In fact, most trails close down when it rains because of the trail destruction that occurs. If you go through water, it is normally quickly down and out through a creek bed. 

While deciding which Five Tens I wanted to buy, one of the shoes reminded me a bit of some really old, beat-up Reebok High Top Aerobic/indoor court shoes that I still had in the garage. I've been using those 10lb weights for a couple of weeks now, and they don't work too badly. Better stick than my hiking shoes I had been wearing, but much heavier, hotter, and uglier...sheeesh


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

smokehouse4444 said:


> Actually,


Hey smokey,
So which model came out in a new offering? Just out of curiosity...
...
in ATX too here.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> Hey smokey,
> So which model came out in a new offering? Just out of curiosity...
> ...
> in ATX too here.


Cool, I've probably seen you out here and there. We are indeed lucky with all of the trails we have around the Central Texas area.

No one model really. I recently decided to just go back to flats, and I am so glad that I did. I am really having so much more fun, and riding better as well. While looking into good flats, I started really looking into the good shoes, and of course FiveTens came up as well as Vans and Shimano. I had been riding with just a pair of Columbia low top hiking shoes. As shallow as it sounds, I have so many black shoes of all kinds, I just didn't want black MTB shoes, so the Impacts were probably out. Looked into the Freeriders, Guide Tennies, and Karvers...pretty much decided on the Karvers. Recently I saw the Pamplona that I think is new. I have seen a lot of company's coming out with some of their 2012 stuff, and thought that I would check what the 2012 Karver's were going to be about before buying some. I just didn't want to plunk down over $100 on some new ones, then the 12's come out and I wish I had waited because I like them better.

By the way, what do you think of these? :yikes: These are the old Reeboks I pulled out of the garage and have been wearing recently.










Rode them with this bike today at Reimer's. :shocked:










Cracks me up. I even wore a Dirt Lid so I could be even more ridiculous. That thing weighs like 45lbs. It is truly...The Tank. It certainly makes you work.

Anyway, I'm hoping to have a pair of FiveTen's soon. Really looking forward to how sticky they are.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Rudster said:


> 5-10 high tops. 2 years of usage. Grip is 2nd to none.
> However, the lace loops are weak, crap design. I've had to resort to using a metal scribe to
> make new holes, to run the laces through the uppers, in order to continue using these shoes.
> 
> ...


The problem I see with those shoes is the arch. Obviously, good arch support is a great thing to have. A solution to this is putting a shoe insert into a Five Ten or any other mountain bike specific shoe. The advantage of having flat bottom shoes is not having to play around so much to find a good grip. With those, it seems you have to find somewhere on the toes or on the heels. I usually ride with the arch of my foot just about centered on the middle of the pedal. Gotta love Straitlines


----------



## Mr Franky (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone bothered to order the Maltese Falcon's? I ordered some from CRC in May and they have never been instock. Talked to someone from FiveTen and the guy told me that they have no idea what's going on, as they haven't received their shipment.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

toyotachaos said:


> I have a pair of the Karvers and recommend them as a DH and Freeride shoe. For everyday trail riding something like the Barons would be better.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Vans Gravel shoe? It is supposed to have a similar rubber compound to the 5.10's.


I just had a short ride in the Gravel shoe & I like them. The soles are sticky to the touch and on the pedals (Straitline). I've never worn 5.10's so cannot compare. Also the shoes are stiff for climbing or standing and hammering. I think they're definitely the most comfortable Vans I've ever worn. I'm using them for riding only to keep the soles from wearing down. The body of the shoe seems to very durable, much more than the usual Vans shoe (I've worn the Malones for riding for nearly 2 years & Black Widow for day-to-day). Got mine from Huck n Roll.

Also the Gravel shoe is lighter weight then my Black Widow shoe.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the Karver's. I'll let you guys know my thoughts on them as soon as I can.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I rolled my ankle in the Karver on my last ride when I went through a rock garden way too slow (wasn't sure of which line to take) and set my foot down in order to stop/slow down and regain control.

I'd recommend using all the lace holes, even the top 2, and not keep them loose enough to slip into them, already tied, like slippers. It wasn't bad; it hurt to put pressure on it, but 5 minutes of walking or pedaling and the natural pain killers kicked in, but whenever I took a break, the pain started up again the moment I put weight on it. I woke up with it swelled up and then a day or two later swelling and pain is down to a minimum.

I imagine it would've been worse in the Freeriders or a skate shoe that has practically no ankle support.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got a pair of Hellcat SPD 5.10's. I wanted the option to run SPD's or not. Trying them on platforms first. Looking forward to testing them out this weekend.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

IS the SPD section recessed so they don't come in contact with pedal pins? I may try those out next year (probably much later) when I finally decide to try clipless. I'm afraid if I bought clipless shoes & didn't like riding clipless, then the shoes/clips would just be wasted money so definitely would want the option of wearing the shoes on platforms... plus the Hellcats are really nice lookin'.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes. In the bottom pic what you see is the filler plate. That plate comes out and is replaced by the clip if you use it. But the clip would still be recessed just like that portion of tread is so it would not touch the platform pedal or the ground when walking on cement. I'm getting my clips today so I'll install them and snap some pics after for you.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how the hellcats feel when you don't use them with cleats? I love the design of teh upper but don't want to run clipless. Wish they made one with a normal sole, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> I rolled my ankle in the Karver on my last ride when I went through a rock garden way too slow (wasn't sure of which line to take) and set my foot down in order to stop/slow down and regain control.
> 
> I'd recommend using all the lace holes, even the top 2, and not keep them loose enough to slip into them, already tied, like slippers. It wasn't bad; it hurt to put pressure on it, but 5 minutes of walking or pedaling and the natural pain killers kicked in, but whenever I took a break, the pain started up again the moment I put weight on it. I woke up with it swelled up and then a day or two later swelling and pain is down to a minimum.
> 
> I imagine it would've been worse in the Freeriders or a skate shoe that has practically no ankle support.


I will definitely keep the laces tight. Ive had enough rolled ankles from years and years of basketball. Dont care for anymore. Supposed to get the Karvers tomorrow.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I have just bought a pair of impact lows. They are so great! Really sticky, comfortable and whatever anyone says ... they're actually quite light. (i was using walking boots before)
Only thing am worried about is the rubber is already getting a bit ripped. but it'll be a while before it affects the performance i expect


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> I rolled my ankle in the Karver on my last ride when I went through a rock garden way too slow (wasn't sure of which line to take) and set my foot down in order to stop/slow down and regain control.
> 
> I'd recommend using all the lace holes, even the top 2, and not keep them loose enough to slip into them, already tied, like slippers. It wasn't bad; it hurt to put pressure on it, but 5 minutes of walking or pedaling and the natural pain killers kicked in, but whenever I took a break, the pain started up again the moment I put weight on it. I woke up with it swelled up and then a day or two later swelling and pain is down to a minimum.
> 
> I imagine it would've been worse in the Freeriders or a skate shoe that has practically no ankle support.


So I've got some karvers in hand...honestly, the outside is low enough that it isn't going to be CLOSE to keeping you from rolling, and the inside doesn't have enough support to prevent/prohibit it either.

I'd say the Karvers are more like a low-top with some padding to keep your ankles off the crankarms.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> Can anyone tell me how the hellcats feel when you don't use them with cleats? I love the design of teh upper but don't want to run clipless. Wish they made one with a normal sole, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


They feel like a normal sole. You don't even know its a clip less capable shoe.

On a side note, I installed SPD's in my Hellcats today and it was my first time riding clipped in. Totally cool. I ran them all the way loose and could pop out easily just by thinking about it, but never once came unclipped involuntarily. Clipless for me from now on. Just running Shimano SPD520's.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm still terrified of riding where I ride clipless. You'd have to pay me to do it.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got my Karvers in. These are big, heavy shoes. With the laces all the way up, I have to push to try and roll towards the outside with my ankle. Just riding around the yard, I could tell a little bit of grip difference as compared to my old battleaxe Reeboks, but not much. I'll be on a decent ride tomorrow and have a much better feel for it.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly, my Straitline pedals and Five Ten Freerider shoe combination has gotten difficult at times. I have a good gash from the Straitlines, but the complaints is that it really can be difficult to switch my foot around when necessary. You have to get it right before going down something, and sometimes you don't really have much time to get it right if you don't have a good amount of space to get rolling. It many circumstances it pays off to have this kind of grip and it is only in rare circumstances that it doesn't work out well. 

Still loving these shoes though.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

The Vans Gravel shoes are the same way. I have to make sure my foot is just right where I want it because I can't slide it around on the Straitlines at all. Have to lift my foot up. Took a couple of rides to get use to it.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

bitewerks said:


> The Vans Gravel shoes are the same way. I have to make sure my foot is just right where I want it because I can't slide it around on the Straitlines at all. Have to lift my foot up. Took a couple of rides to get use to it.


It can be a little sketchy at times, but again- it often comes in handy.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had the chance to ride with my new Karver's twice this weekend. 
My thoughts on them:
* It *is* really incredible how well these shoes stick to the pedals. As some have mentioned, they stick so well that you definitely have to get used to not being able to adjust much on the fly. With the old Reeboks I was wearing, and most other shoes as far as that goes, you can make slight adjustments fairly easily after taking off. Not with the Stealth rubber, and that is fine with me. I already am getting used to just going with it for awhile, then adjusting when I can. I think over time, I will simply hit the pedals more squarely from the start.

* These shoes are real behemoths. I am 6'4" tall, and I believe I am probably about
6' 5 1/2" with them on. They feel like ankle weights walking around (just a bit of hyperbole there)  When cinched up all the way and fairly tight, they are quite stiff feeling, particularly when walking. I felt like it would take a *lot* of torque to make my ankle roll. Also when cinched up tight, the front "flaps" don't fit exactly right and look a little wing-like.

* On the bike, most of the "negatives" go away. They stick like duct tape, as the ad says, and the stiffness really transfers the energy to the pedals well. Any perceived weight is gone. They feel great with a lot of cushion and support.

* The shoes are definitely on the hot side. Of course, at this time, I am riding in triple digit heat everyday.

* Bottom line is I am quite pleased with the investment. They are extremely sturdy, and do what you want from a great mountain bike shoe. I would love for FiveTen to come out with a new, lighter mountain bike shoe made for hotter weather. A shoe based more on the Tennie design, with a few changes here and there to accomodate those of us who ride in a lot of heat for a majority of the year. I would definitely recommend these shoes for those looking for a great mountain bike shoe, but don't want to be clipped in.


----------



## ravelm3nt (May 14, 2010)

Just got my Impact lows this weekend. I've only done one full ride on them but I'm already liking them a lot. Like everyone else said, you have to get used to putting your feet where you want them to be the first time. I almost bit it learning this the hard way. 
So far though, fantastic shoe.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

ehigh said:


> It can be a little sketchy at times, but again- it often comes in handy.


Yeah, it's just a matter of getting use to it over what I'd been wearing previously. Lifting the foot off isn't anything unnatural & sliding will just help tear up the sole quicker.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

If anyone else is running Straitline pedals with some Five Ten's, I'd recommend taking off the screws over the axle bore. I was given this tip from Greg at StraitlineComponents and it is definitely a better feel for me and a lot of other riders.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

running straitline pins on any pedal is a nice little performance upgrade as well


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been riding 5.10 Impact high tops for 2 years now - love 'em. Using them with Transition Step-Down pedals. I highly recommend platform pedals with replacable pins. If not grippy enough go to longer pins, if too grippy - switch to shorter pins. You can typically find 6mm, 8mm and 10mm pins. The 10mm are quite long, super grippy (and do not damage 5.10 soles) - once you plant your 5.10's on 10 mm's - you're locked in! I've used both 6mm and 10mm so far - I think I will try 8mm next pin changeout - I think they'll be ideal for my purposes.


----------



## s2ramz (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the Hellcats


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a question about the 5.10 Impacts. I've seen them on line with both black and white laces. I think the white looks better. The black makes the shoes a bit too black IMO. Anyway, do they come with 2 sets of laces?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> I've got a question about the 5.10 Impacts. I've seen them on line with both black and white laces. I think the white looks better. The black makes the shoes a bit too black IMO. Anyway, do they come with 2 sets of laces?


I'm honestly not sure, but FYI the white laces will be browned over rather quickly if you ride trails


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

ehigh said:


> I'm honestly not sure, but FYI the white laces will be browned over rather quickly if you ride trails


Good point, but they still wouldn't be black.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine came with black laces installed, and an extra set of white laces.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've decided to send my Karver's back. There are a lot of things I like about the Karver's, and for what they are really designed for they would be fantastic. They just weren't exactly what I wanted, though, and thank goodness for a great company like Huck that will take them back within a certain amount of time. The bottom line for me was that they were just too big and heavy, but more importantly, too hot for what I wanted. I talked to Jason at FiveTen and he said the Impacts and Sam Hills were pretty heavy as well, and thought my idea of the Freeriders would fit me better. I am really taking a liking to the Hellcat's, though, and after the great review above, I just might order those from Huck. I was a little concerned about the spd area, but the poster said you don't even feel it. Plus, you never know, I just might throw on the Time cleats and clip it up at some point.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The hellcats are tanks.
I picked up a pair of impact lows and hellcats at the same time.
The hellcats are so heavy I have never worn them once.
You may not like them, but at least give them a try.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

savagemann said:


> The hellcats are tanks.
> I picked up a pair of impact lows and hellcats at the same time.
> The hellcats are so heavy I have never worn them once.
> You may not like them, but at least give them a try.


Really? They are as heavy as the Impacts? Well crap. I suppose the Maltese Falcon's would be about the same. Guess I'm probably going to go with one of the Freeriders or the Red Baron. Actually, the guy from 5/10 said the Red Baron is a good 'tweener from the FR's and the Impact-type shoes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Keep in mind mine are size 14. My impacts are lighter than the hellcats. But the weight ratio may be different in smaller sizes. I would assume it is the same but maybe not. Give em a try and report back with your findings.
I don't quite like the feel of my hellcats. It feels like my heel sits much lower in the shoe than any other shoe i have worn.
As i said...i haven't ridden in them yet but wore them around a couple days to feel them out.
The toebox is super big on them too.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've tried different things. they have very limited options for girls, and i didnt like the girl karvers, (too huge and heavy, and i've bought similar type bmx/downhill sneakers before by shimano, and couldnt get used to them) so at first i bought the resole kit to glue on my normal sneakers. i started to like them, and at first had to get uset toe the extreme grippiness. finally i did, but the rubber fell off (glue wouldnt hold).

so i went ahead and bought the guide tennie by 5-ten. they are shaped more like a normal sneaker and feel fairly stiff. i dont do extreme riding, so i dont need the bulkiness of the karver.

i'm guessing they will ride like my homeade 5-tens did, i'll try them out tonight and see. my only beef is the arch in the sneaker. i think flat bottoms are better for flat pedals, but its not a major arch. not to mention, i wanted hiking shoes anyway. 

i dont really like clipless because i find i dont "commit" nearly as much on technical obstacles, and dont like the hassle of last minute unclipping. going back to platforms made me much more ballsy of a rider, and i learn faster when i can be ballsy!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> I've got a question about the 5.10 Impacts. I've seen them on line with both black and white laces. I think the white looks better. The black makes the shoes a bit too black IMO. Anyway, do they come with 2 sets of laces?


I dunno. I bought mine from the Outlet store which had white laces installed and they threw in black laces. The white laces looked grummy within a few rides. I've been holding off on replacing them with the black ones, since it'd be a waste to toss the white laces for just being dirty. Hard to clean 'em too. Black laces on grummy black looks better than grummy white laces on grummy black, IMO.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Decided on the White/Black Freeriders...the "Scribbles". The wifey was really strong on me getting the Galaxy Purple, but I opted out on those. ut: Of course, I look on Huck n Roll's site to buy them, and they don't have them...they have some pics, but none for sale. I certainly wanted to buy from them since they were good about the Karver's, but I will buy plenty of other stuff from them for sure. I realize the white is going to get pretty dingy, but that's alright, I like'em.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I enjoy my freeriders. I wear some smartwool sports socks and have no problems with sweat


----------



## ang (Nov 25, 2010)

Two years of weekend offroad riding in wet & humid weather in Hong Kong, the sole is breaking apart


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered a pair of Impact Lows in Feb. After 10 rides, the soles had separated from the front of the shoe. Just sent them back with a warranty claim. I felt the grip on the Impacts were great but way too hot and heavy. 

I just got a set of the Freeriders and this shoe is the ticket! Coupled with Straitline Defacto pedals, this shoe is exactly what Ive been looking for.

Ill let you guys know what comes from my warranty claim. So far, FiveTen chstomer support seems solid.


----------

